# cap insert



## Lyntoni (Nov 8, 2018)

I am looking for a cap insert for this kit fountain pen. The cap snaps on instead of screws on. The little plastic insert is cracked. Anyone have one or have any leads?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lyntoni (Nov 8, 2018)

trying to figure out how to attach photo


----------



## Dieseldoc (Nov 8, 2018)

What is the kit name, I may have some.

Charlie


----------



## Lyntoni (Nov 9, 2018)

I have no idea Charlie. I didn't make this pen myself but got it in a lot.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 9, 2018)

Looks like the cigar fountain pen.  Was available for about a year.  But the plastic piece looks like the "generic" piece that came with many fountain nibs as a protector--older guys probably have some in their "treasure trove of stuff I may need someday"!


----------



## lorbay (Nov 9, 2018)

Send (pm) me your address and I will send you one. 
Lin.


----------

